

Suggestions on making a PHP / Javascript / MySQL framework? - skcin7
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7208459/suggestions-on-making-a-php-javascript-mysql-framework

======
skcin7
I want everyone to know that I am the one who posted the question at Stack
Overflow. I am new here and unsure if this type of practice is okay or not. If
it is not then please kindly ignore it, but I figured you guys would be more
familiar with the problem I am asking and be better able to lend a solution. I
tried to make the question as informative and descriptive as I could. I am
trying to launch my first startup (who isn't) which is more or less done if I
could only figure out how the damn data-flow is going to work. On a side-note,
hacker news is awesome and I love this website. Cheers! -Nick (first
submission here)

